

New for Java 9: jshell - mooreds
https://blogs.oracle.com/jtc/entry/new_to_java_9_jshell

======
justinsb
There were ways to do this previously but it will be great to have this as
part of "official" Java. I have got good results in the past from adding a
REPL interface to long-running servers.

Requiring functions to declare their exceptions in the REPL seems like an odd
decision though (particularly given that the shell will automatically catch
exceptions). I wonder why they didn't just assume "throws Exception" or even
the actual thrown Exception, given that they are able to infer it and these
functions won't be overridden.

------
angersock
...does this mean no more Beanshell? :D

------
higherpurpose
How are the crypto libraries in the "new" Java versions? I've heard pretty bad
stuff about the default security configurations in Java.

